
FAA warns of GPS issues in SE US due to Defense Department ’tests’ - shawndumas
http://www.engadget.com/2011/01/20/faa-warns-of-ongoing-gps-issues-in-southeastern-us-due-to-defens/
======
ck2
Basically they are tampering with the satellites, one can only imagine why.

Maybe it's to determine if they can make a GPS guided missle go elsewhere, but
you'd think they would do that in the desert somewhere and not interfere with
crowded metro civilian areas.

Here's the original document in html via Google

[https://docs.google.com/gview?embedded=true&url=https://...](https://docs.google.com/gview?embedded=true&url=https://www.faasafety.gov/files/notices/2011/Jan/GPS_Flight_Advisory_CSFTL11-01_Rel.pdf)

